# Oberon cover color index



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm assuming the K1 and K2 covers are the same, but this list was done from the K2 pages. The colors aren't exact matches, but as close as I could get.

*Black * *Fern * *Green*
Bold Celtic Forest Tree of Life 
Sky Dragon Avenue of Trees World Tree
Celtic Cross Ginkgo Creekbed Maple
Dragonfly Pond Forest
Peacock
Celtic Cross

*Navy* *Purple* *Red*
Hokusai Wave Butterfly River Garden
Raven Roof of Heaven Ginkgo
Sun
Sky Dragon
Hummingbird

*Saddle* *Sky Blue* *Taupe*
Tree of Life Butterfly World Tree 
Creekbed Maple Roof of Heaven Avenue of Trees
River Garden Peacock Raven
Sun Dragonfly Pond
Celtic Hounds Hokusai Pond
Hummingbird

*Wine*
Celtic Hounds
Bold Celtic


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Nice one and really useful, thank you


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Very helpful! Thank you so much for your efforts.


----------



## Spiritwind 1 (Jun 18, 2009)

This is great and very helpful. Thank you for putting it together! Have a great day all! Nancy


----------



## kimmysue (Jun 4, 2009)

This is great, thanks!

Kim


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

This is a great list. Thanks for putting it together.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Very very nice 
Thank you!


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks, this is very helpful...


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

I wish they made more covers in wine


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

MineKinder said:


> I wish they made more covers in wine


Yeah, I like the wine and purple. Maybe it's an age thing: "When I'm an old woman I'll wear purple". (Of course, you might be young?)


----------



## Sariy (Jan 18, 2009)

Meh see what happens when you don't read every post.  I ordered something else in green not paying attention to the peacock in green   I feel stupid!


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

> Meh see what happens when you don't read every post. I ordered something else in green not paying attention to the peacock in green


Is it too late to change your order? That peacock is beautiful.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

auntmarge said:


> Yeah, I like the wine and purple. Maybe it's an age thing: "When I'm an old woman I'll wear purple". (Of course, you might be young?)


Depends on what you consider, to be old, lol! Or for that matter young!
I think its relative to your perspective, for the most part!


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

MineKinder said:


> Depends on what you consider, to be old, lol! Or for that matter young!
> I think its relative to your perspective, for the most part!


I agree, except wine and purple appeal to my eyes the older I get. And look at little girls with PINK.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

auntmarge said:


> I agree, except wine and purple appeal to my eyes the older I get. And look at little girls with PINK.


Me too, and I'm 50!


----------



## Cherie (Feb 3, 2009)

Very helpful, thank you, Marge!


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

I don't know if this has been said yet, but I just noticed if you go to the Oberon site and look at the DX covers, they have them posted in both colors for all but the ginko which is not yet available in the DX version I think.  So, we can look at those and get an idea of the colors for K1 and K2, as well.  This was very helpful for me...


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

MineKinder said:


> I wish they made more covers in wine


I wish everyone made more things in wine.


----------

